# I come with biscuits



## Jenncogs (Dec 18, 2015)

I normally just join a forum and lurk quietly but in the spirit of participating I thought I'd actually say hello. 

I love writing and write something most days, mostly horror and lately have started to dabble in fantasy. My writing was once described as 'stabby' and I took that as a compliment. 


My poetry is awful.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 18, 2015)

jenn... I love biscuits.. so, hand em over!! Welcome to WF! No lurking quietly in the intro thread..I expect to see you exploring and having a blast, my name is Julia and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread.. hope to see you there...


----------



## PiP (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Jenn, if you've come bearing cookies you are my new best friend. :cookie:

As you like to write why not enter the Colours of Fiction Scene Prompt Challenges?

There's something for everyone at WF so pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable. Any questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome, *Jenncogs*! Our SciFi, Fantasy & Horror forum is one of my favourite hangouts; will hope to see a bit of your work there.

And do show us some of your poetry ... it may not be so awful as you think! :thumbl:


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 18, 2015)

Welcome. Glad you decided to stop lurking and join us. I'm a terrible poet too so don't feel bad (the only poetry I might be good at is only appropriate for writing on bathroom stalls).


----------



## Hairball (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi and welcome!

Now there are some rules regarding poetry. If you see I've posted a poem, an airsickness bag or a trash can with a liner in it is usually your best friend. Keep it close.

I wrote a poem that was so bad, everyone disappeared for a week, thinking they had the stomach flu.

Just saying.

LOL!

Watch out for my Mafia contract hitmen and knee-breakers, Bruno and Vinnie. They've been known to make house calls, and their idea of a chat usually includes traction. Sometimes they get addresses wrong; they aren't too bright. But, if you see someone being rude, notify one of the mods. They have their phone number.

And if you believe that....

Jump on in! I did, and so far I've survived, and working on my poetry with a lot of help. I like the contests. And of course, we mentors are here to help you in any we can. I promise you'll love it here!

Thanks for joining!

Hugz, Hairball


----------



## Jenncogs (Dec 19, 2015)

Thanks  you've made a lurker feel very welcome, although the biscuits have sadly and mysteriously vanished* so will have to make more.

*I ate them all.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Jenn.. Good morning! Have you had a chance to explore?


----------



## Tulip (Dec 19, 2015)

To be fair, you didn't actually say you were going to share the biscuits....

Welcome from another lurker-turned-member!


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi jenn and welcome!:welcome:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Jenn! Nice to greet you! : )

Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory and the writing contests we have here. They're a hoot!

Have a good one!


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 20, 2015)

:hi: Biscuits? *Grabs mug of tea* Over 'ere, lass.


----------



## Darkkin (Dec 20, 2015)

Jenncogs said:


> My poetry is awful.




Often we, as writers, are our own worst critics.  It is a learning curve, a steady, uphill climb, but you'll get there.  Welcome to the forums.

(_Snabbles biscuit, disappears into bottom of pond...)_


----------



## clark (Dec 20, 2015)

Jenn --WATCH this PIP woman with squinty eyes, large stick in one hand, cookie container firmly held in the crook of your other arm. Type with a stick in your teeth.  Oh sure! she professes love and friendship and will even be very helpful in mentoring you into the  singularities of WF--but it's all mirrors and smokescreens so that you'll lower your guard, just for a moment, so she can GRAB YOUR COOKIES.  Notice that solely because of your cookies, you are now her no. 1 friend!  I was (sob) once her number 1 friend, but then I ran out of cookies and she abandoned me in mid-critique.  She's obsessed.  She FORCES her deeply traumatized children to watch endless reruns of the Cookie \Monster from Sesame Street.  She has a littles shrine to him in the corner of her garage.  Her chanting disturbs the neighbors but they are too afraid of her to complain.  So--enjoy her expertise in all matters WF, reap the benefits of her careful an knowledgeable mentoring, but always always always take a large tin of cookies when you go to see her.  And remember always always that PIP spelled backwards is PIP.  I mean, if that doesn't say it all, what does.......?  .yes, I'm fine, really...


----------



## PiP (Dec 21, 2015)

Busted... oh, pooh! Clarke I can't believe you betrayed me *sulks*




Jenn... are you still around?


----------



## Hairball (Dec 22, 2015)

They took my catnip away, they don't clean my litterbox...but otherwise, you have joined the greatest writers' forum on the planet. I look forward to seeing you on the boards!

Thank you for being here.


----------



## Hairball (Dec 23, 2015)

clark said:


> Jenn --WATCH this PIP woman with squinty eyes, large stick in one hand, cookie container firmly held in the crook of your other arm. Type with a stick in your teeth.  Oh sure! she professes love and friendship and will even be very helpful in mentoring you into the  singularities of WF--but it's all mirrors and smokescreens so that you'll lower your guard, just for a moment, so she can GRAB YOUR COOKIES.  Notice that solely because of your cookies, you are now her no. 1 friend!  I was (sob) once her number 1 friend, but then I ran out of cookies and she abandoned me in mid-critique.  She's obsessed.  She FORCES her deeply traumatized children to watch endless reruns of the Cookie \Monster from Sesame Street.  She has a littles shrine to him in the corner of her garage.  Her chanting disturbs the neighbors but they are too afraid of her to complain.  So--enjoy her expertise in all matters WF, reap the benefits of her careful an knowledgeable mentoring, but always always always take a large tin of cookies when you go to see her.  And remember always always that PIP spelled backwards is PIP.  I mean, if that doesn't say it all, what does.......?  .yes, I'm fine, really...



That's not a stick. It's a cattle prod. When you write something and she knows darn well you can do better, she zaps you in the butt with it.

Not only that, but after getting zapped, YOU have to build a shrine to PiP and sacrifice cookies to it on a daily basis to get back into her good graces.

It's all good, though. One of MANY things I like about PiP is this; if you make a newbie mistake, she very gently lets you know privately and tells you how to fix it or she fixes it for you. She has saved my tail quite a few times! 

She's also very approachable. If you have questions, no matter how stupid you might think they are, she will answer you and never make you feel stupid.

Now about that litterbox....


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 23, 2015)

BISCUITS!!!!
Welcome to the forum!
And I'm gonna have to confiscate your biscuits.  We don't allow those things here, dangerous, they are. So I'm just gonna have to ea- erm- take them away.
Hope to see you around!
Hiro


----------



## paryno (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice to meet you! Don't be afraid to make some friends here. This is a great community of every one trying to help anyone. Let us know if you need anything! Welcome to WF :thumbl:


----------



## escorial (Jan 1, 2016)




----------

